

Ask HN: Is there any startup works on global Internet payment system - cognitvesystem

it uses both bank account and credit card<p>by the way, i living in Indonesia. I cant do transaction to overseas. Because my country has low internet penetration<p>I can only afford bank account credit card is quite expensive. I&#x27;m born christian and homless help me please.<p>I&#x27;m not asking for your money<p>paypal can transfers money directly into one&#x27;s linked bank account i need such feature<p>paypal not support in my country
======
arkadiyt
Have you looked into Bitcoin?

~~~
cognitvesystem
yea but its hard to withdraw

